# Chiquita's babies are huge!!



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I came back from my vacation up in ohio and looked in chiquita and popeyes nesting box and now their babies are huge as they are close the their parents size and thats big for being only 3 weeks old!! I weighed them today on the digital gram scale and they all weigh 90 grams!! I will show pictures soon as they are still bald right now cause chiquita plucked them and all they have is pin feathers and wing feathers, they should be coming out of the box soon. Melissa


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

if they are being plucked you should pull them now


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree with Sue, they should be pulled and handfed if Chiquita is plucking them! How are they doing now?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow all 90 grams  I would pull them aswell.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

They are all doing good and their feathers are coming in now even though they look like puff balls!! Chiquita is no longer plucking them and I am guessing they should come out of the box very soon as they are 5 weeks old now, I think there are 2 cinnamon pearl pieds this time and 1 normal pearl pied!! I can't wait and I will take pictures tonight or tomorrow. They are getting tame fast as I am trying to hold them daily. Melissa


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I pull mine at 3 weeks. Do you not hand feed?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I do handfeed but right now I don't have time as I am going out of town and I wanted the parents to feed at least one clutch to stop chiquita from plucking her babies and I think it may work as she isn't plucking them for 2 weeks!! Melissa


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well you got lucky 'cause it usually doesn't work that way. There was a greater chance that the babies would have died from the abuse than Mom would stop plucking them. Plucking is a habit that is very hard to break. Just leaving the babies with her doesn't sound like any kind of deterrent.


----------

